# Service Pack 2 und kein Sound mehr.



## Azashar (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo allerseits.
Ich habe gestern das Service Pack 2 von Windows Vista installiert und seitdem geht kein Sound mehr....


----------



## painschkes (28. Mai 2009)

_Meine Glaskugel sagt mir : 














nichts :/_


----------



## Azashar (28. Mai 2009)

Normalerweise wäre ja unten in der Taskleiste dieses Soundzeichen mit einem Kreuz aber er zeigt an,dass er Sound hat doch ich höre keinen..


----------



## painschkes (28. Mai 2009)

_Einfach nur Boxen / Headset nicht richtig drin? Überall keinen Sound? Wird beim Gerätemanager denn alles okay angezeigt? Hast ne extra Soundkarte?_


----------



## Azashar (28. Mai 2009)

hab schon etliche male ein und ausgesteckt(Stecker)
Ja,überall kein Sound
Und beim Geräte Manager werden mir 3 Geräte angezeigt die alle funktionieren und auf dem neuesten Treiberstand sind...
a)ASUSTek Tiger Capture Device
b)Realtek High Definition Audio
c)Screaming Bee Audio


----------



## painschkes (28. Mai 2009)

_3 verschiedene? Wieso das? _


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (28. Mai 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _3 verschiedene? Wieso das? _



Frag ich mich auch gerade 3 verschiedene Sound Karten?


----------



## ZAM (28. Mai 2009)

Azashar schrieb:


> hab schon etliche male ein und ausgesteckt(Stecker)
> Ja,überall kein Sound
> Und beim Geräte Manager werden mir 3 Geräte angezeigt die alle funktionieren und auf dem neuesten Treiberstand sind...
> a)ASUSTek Tiger Capture Device
> ...



Rausschmeißen - neu installieren.


----------



## Azashar (28. Mai 2009)

dumme frage...aber wie installiere ich die dann neu?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azashar (28. Mai 2009)

dumme frage...aber wie installiere ich die dann neu?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azashar (28. Mai 2009)

so hab alles deinstalliert und neu installiert...geht aber trotzdem nicht-.-^^


----------



## Squarg (28. Mai 2009)

Lad dir den Treiber doch mal von der Seite runter.
Ich versteh nicht warum sich alle Leute Vista kaufen,
Dieses Betriebssystem hat für jeden seiner Kunden einen
extra Fehler parat. Wahnsinn.

mfG. Squarg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (28. Mai 2009)

_Und jeder andere scheint nur drüber zu meckern obwohl er keine Ahnung hat , Wahnsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Squarg (28. Mai 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Und jeder andere scheint nur drüber zu meckern obwohl er keine Ahnung hat , Wahnsinn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mecker doch nicht, mir persönlich ist es ja egal was ihr auf den Rechnern habt.
Ich hatte selbst mal Vista und hatte nur Probleme, hab danach wieder auf XP umgestellt.


----------



## Azashar (28. Mai 2009)

Ich hab die Systemwiederherstellung auf gestern genutzt.
Jetzt gehts wieder.
Ausserdem ist Vista bereits auf diesem Rechner installiert gewesen und lässt sich auch nicht überschreiben..wies üblich ist.


----------



## Voldemôrd (28. Mai 2009)

hier ist einer mit dem gleichen problem
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/S-Re-...-16797652/read/
bist also net allein =)  


tante edith merkt das du des problem gelöst hasst


----------



## Voldemôrd (28. Mai 2009)

Squarg schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich mecker doch nicht, mir persönlich ist es ja egal was ihr auf den Rechnern habt.
> Ich hatte selbst mal Vista und hatte nur Probleme, hab danach wieder auf XP umgestellt.


seit service pack eins ists net mehr schlimm, und hab vista seit 2 wochen viel besser als xp hängt sich nicht auf wie bei mir xp oft installieren geht schneller als auf xp (ka wieso)  bin zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (28. Mai 2009)

Squarg schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich mecker doch nicht, mir persönlich ist es ja egal was ihr auf den Rechnern habt.
> Ich hatte selbst mal Vista und hatte nur Probleme, hab danach wieder auf XP umgestellt.


Ein Betriebssystem ist nur so gut, wie der der es bedient. Ich denke mal es liegt am User selber, wenn mal was nicht funktioniert. Ist ja eh zu 99% immer so. 
Du hast wahrscheinlich versucht falsche Treiber zu installieren, oder nicht als Admin installiert. Das sind die häufigsten Fehler die bei Vista auftreten.
Aber eigentlich ist es auch egal. Ich kann mich noch an die Zeit erinnern wo keiner XP installieren wollte und alle bei Win98 bleiben wollten. Dabei war XP damals eigentlich ein Segen für die PC-Welt.
Alle sehen immer nur das negative, das positive wird konsequent ignoriert.
Aber wer sich mit einem Computer und seinem System nicht auseinander setzen will, sollte lieber eine Konsole kaufen.


----------



## Shohet (28. Mai 2009)

Naja so ganz pauschalisieren kann man das nicht @Dagonzo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

